# Let's see your Maters!



## kajun (Apr 20, 2008)

This is the first time i've ever planted anything..so figured i'd start off small with some tomatoes and maybe some peppers and cuke's......i planted 4 in 5gl buckets and 6 in my front flower garden lol...its ok though i'm in northwest Florida better known as "lower alabama" so these rednecks around here won't mind lol ....i can't wait for some homegrown tomato/mayo and BLT sandwiches!!

i got 2 better bush's, 1 park whopper, 1 better boy and 6 big boys planted...

here's some Mater-view...


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey FL neighbor, to the north! 

Nice idea placing them in 5-gal buckets. I've got a few of those laying around and had a plan to grow some tomatoes and zucchini this spring. Thanks for posting the pics!!


----------



## geob (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks good.  Don't forget to have some holes in the bottom of the 5 gal buckets.  Don't want to waterlog the plants ya know. 

geob


----------



## kajun (Apr 20, 2008)

geob..i have some holes towards the bottom..from the holes down is a 3 inch layer of rocks for a water reservior..on top of the rocks i have a couple layers of newspaper...then from the holes up is my soil......i found this method on a tomato growing forum and it sounded good so i'm giving it a shot..hope it works...so far so good though :)

sumo..howdy neighbor...yea give the bucket thing a try...my yard is mostly sand so buckets and a flower garden is my best bet :)


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 20, 2008)

Nope, haven't even tilled the garden over yet. Maybe one day during the week will get it tilled.
Andy.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks good. Can't wait to till and plant here in a couple weeks. If you think 10 tomato vines is starting small, you have a surprise comming. I usually plant 8 vines, which is enough to feed the five of us anytime we want tomatoes, plus fresh salsa all summer, plus can about 15-20 quarts before I get tired of messing with them and start letting them go.


----------



## white cloud (Apr 21, 2008)

What are the plant shadows cannibis? You know potatoes grow good in a bucket or barrel and instead of having to dig em up just dump em. Ahh new potatoes and peas with allittle bacon.  Still too wet around here to till. EX MILTON FLA> RESIDENT


----------



## kajun (Apr 23, 2008)

lol nope no cannibis in the shadows...i still have to earn a living


----------



## davidmcg (Apr 24, 2008)

Kajun you said the rocks and paper are under the holes in your bucket?  Are you saying you put your bucket on top of the paper and rocks?  Seems odd to me.  Here at our place we use 20 gallon feed buckets.  We put drain holes in the bottom of the buckets.  At the bottom we put a layer of paper, a layer of rocks, then a layer of cans or plastic coke bottle to take up space, then a layer of paper and finally the dirt.  We do this for the tomatoes and peppers.  We still have a week to plant, but when we do I'll post pics of the different layers and finished look.  But we all have our ways.


----------



## davidmcg (Apr 24, 2008)

Also, I am a retired Deputy Sheriff, those shadows didn't look like cannabis to me either.  They look like flowers.  So my wife wants to know what kind and why you didn't take a photo of them for her.


----------



## flash (Apr 24, 2008)

Look like oleanders to me.  I'll try and remember to post my garden tomorrow.


----------



## kajun (Apr 24, 2008)

David..yup the rocks are level with the hole...with a couple layers of newspaper , then soil on top....this creates a small reservoir of water...dont know how good this idea is but found it on a gardening site and the guy swears by it.....we'll see though....

i have no idea what the flowers are...all i know is they were too bushy and i had fun with my machete lol here's a pic of it...


----------



## flash (Apr 24, 2008)

Oleanaders. Watch the leaves, they are posionous


----------



## devolutionist (Apr 24, 2008)

Excellent idea with the buckets!  I have a very limited backyard since 85% of it is occupied by my pool, so my wife will be all over this - especially since they can be moved.

Good to see some other Panhandlers on the board - I'm originally from Marianna & my brother lives in Lynn Haven.  Amazing how different it is up there from Tampa.


----------



## flash (Apr 24, 2008)

OK, here is my maters. I've planted 8 this year.  Grape, Patio and Julliettes. I handle the small maters (for salads, salsa) and my neighbor grows the larger ones (burgers, sauces), then we swap.
 You need to find these Julliettes. WOW. Four of those plants and you are giving them away....they really produce.


----------



## jbg4208 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yep, same here. stupid tiller broke. Having to borrow my dads.


----------



## deadeye126 (Apr 24, 2008)

i allways had good luck with better boy and try sprinkling a little epson salt around them , no pics here too early i'm gonna plant any day now gl


----------



## kajun (Apr 25, 2008)

devolutionist....give a try..its great to be able to move them around a bit...

Flash...nice garden and maters!


----------



## packplantpath (Apr 25, 2008)

Oleander makes a great tea.  If you are ready to depart this earth that is.

I tried the tomato in 5 gal buckets two years running because we have all the different wilt diseases so bad here.  No real luck.  Fertilizer issues, water issues, deer issues.  I got a few good ones, but not worth the trouble.  I even went so far as to rig up a drip irrigation system that premixed fertilizer water the last year.  Good luck.

This year, I'm thinking of trying to grow squash and cucumbers hanging from a deck box and growing on a trellis.  I can't plant anything edible in the yard because the deer take care of it for me.


----------



## flash (Apr 25, 2008)

I just built my second garden setup. We have deer around here also. So far they have left my setups alone. This is my newer one, alittle higher than the first.


----------



## pineywoods (May 28, 2008)

Ok so they ain't mine but this is one field of many by my place in N. Fl





Lots of maters there


----------



## white cloud (May 28, 2008)

I just planted 20 mater plants Sat. The first night got unexpected frost, and then last night, predicted frost,so covered the peppers and tomatoes but the temp still hit 32*. I may have to replace some of them it looks like. I put 4 of the Parks Whopper in and they don't seem to like the cold they have the most burn on them. OH WELL


----------



## shellbellc (May 28, 2008)

Two weekends ago, tomatoes and peppers in, since then we've added the zukes and cukes.


----------



## white cloud (May 28, 2008)

Wow thats alot of toms.


----------



## 1894 (May 28, 2008)

Mrs. 1894 says the most important thing in planting maters is keeping the rows straight and evenly spaced .  This is a year or two old but she used two tape measures again this year


----------



## sumosmoke (May 28, 2008)

1894 - I like the way Mrs. 1894 does things! Neat and organized!!


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (May 28, 2008)

Mini Maters


Maters


Sweet Peppers


Hot Peppers & Strawberries


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (May 28, 2008)

Gooseberries

Blackberries

Pond Garden


----------



## jocosa (Jun 30, 2008)

Containerized two 'mater plants this year - my first time trying this.  

A Roma Grape and I think the other was called 'Big Boy.'

Roma Grape seems to be super-bug free and I'm now picking 3-4 a day... this little plant is a producer!  

The other had a tough start for some reason, but now has several small fist sized maters...  

Also have some mild jalepenos ready to pick too.


----------



## flash (Jun 30, 2008)

Mine have produced very well, but seen their better days already. The heat is doing them in. People still run when I approach. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Mainly small Grape and Patio's, along with Roma like Julliettes. The Big one must be a Better Boy, although I do not remember planting them. Everything was from seeds.


----------



## flash (Jul 1, 2008)

I think I do. Check for webbing and hold a white sheat of paper under a leaf and shake leaf. Look for mites on paper. ????  
 Although I did have some whiteflies and sprayed for them with OrthoMax, which I think handles spider mites (have to check)


----------



## fireguy (Jul 1, 2008)

www.entomology.ksu.edu/DesktopModules/ViewDocument.aspx?DocumentID=4173 -


flash maybe this will help, that is if this link works.. if not sorry


----------



## fireguy (Jul 1, 2008)

crap... sorry.. google it


----------



## fireguy (Jul 1, 2008)

ok, read here!!!



Spider Mites on Tomatoes
*Spider Mites on Tomatoes*
*by Bob Bauernfeind*
Spider mites are the cause of mid-summer woes for tomato growers. Often times, plants taking on a bronzed
appearance (Figures 12). Upon closer inspection, stippling can be seen on individual leaves (Figure 13).
Affected leaves eventually die and turn brown (Figure 14).
Figure 12 Figure 13 Figure 14
While spider mites are generally present in late spring and early summer, their initial populations levels are
low. However, because mites have relatively short life cycles (under ideal conditions, a generation can be
completed in a weeks time) and because hot dry summer conditions favor developmental rates, their
populations rapidly escalate. Although small in size (Figure 15), the cumulative effect of many mites results in
the rapid deterioration of tomato plants. In fact, by the time damage becomes apparent, many generations of
mites have already occurred, and the present population consists of all life stages (Figure 16).
http://www.oznet.ksu.edu/entomology/...r%20Mites.html (1 of 3)6/27/2006 5:28:03 AM
Spider Mites on Tomatoes
Figure 15 Figure 16
Spider mites tend to congregate on lower leaf surfaces, usually beginning on bottom leaves and working their
way to upper leaves. Spider mites damage plants by inserting their stylet mouthparts into individual plant cells
and withdrawing cellular liquids and contents. Removal of chlorophyll results in the aforementioned stippling.
The coalescence of dead cells results in the bronzed/brown appearance of leaves/plants.
Plants in this late stage of mite activity can be saved. Horticultural oils, horticultural soaps and Kelthane are the
3 most popular materials used to combat spider mite infestations. The key to mite control is *thorough spray*
*coverage *and *timely follow-up treatments*.

*Thorough spray coverage *

is especially important when using oils and soaps because these two materials

require direct contact with the active mite stages. Once dried, oils and soaps offer no residual control. While

Kelthane does have some residual capabilities, thorough spray coverage is still critical when attempting to
control mites. Factors complicating thorough coverage include: mites favoring undersides of leaves; mites
concentrated on lower leaves, many of which lie on the ground; dense foliage; a webbing (produced by mites)
which shields mites from miticide treatments.
*Timely follow-up treatments *



are required because initial spray treatments have little effect against mite eggs.

And once 6-legged larvae emerge from eggs, they proceed with unimpeded development. Thus the necessity of

the second spray treatment application *2 to 3 days *after the initial treatment. All eggs will have hatched and no
mites will have attained adult status to deposit additional eggs to begin the mite population buildup anew. As
with the first spray treatment, thorough coverage must be attained with the follow-up treatment. Once mite
populations have been eliminated, plants will produce new foliage, and regain a healthy form.
*________________________________*



_"Knowledge for Life" *___________________________________*_

All educational programs and materials available without discrimination on the basis of race, color, national origin, sex, age, or

disability. Kansas State University, County Extension Councils, Extension Districts, and the U.S. Department of Agriculture
cooperating.
http://www.oznet.ksu.edu/entomology/...r%20Mites.html (2 of 3)6/27/2006 5:28:03 AM
Spider Mites on Tomatoes
K-State Research and Extension is an equal opportunity provider and employer.
*Department of Entomology Home Page *



*| Entomology Extension Home page |*

*K-State Research and Extension Home Page | K-State Home Page |*

*This page was last updated on: 06/28/05 We hope you enjoy visiting our WWW site.*
*Please mail any questions, suggestions, or comments to: Psloderb at KSU.EDU*
http://www.oznet.ksu.edu/entomology/...r%20Mites.html (3 of 3)6/27/2006 5:28:03 AM


----------



## flash (Jul 1, 2008)

Well no mites that I can see, but plenty of Whiteflies. Possibly also some Septoria Leaf Spot. I sprayed again with OrthoMax and saw hordes of whiteflies vacanting. Most of the other times are problems here in Florida are Fungi due to our summer rains and heat. Time to read some more. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Edit:  OK, no mites here, what I think I am facingis called Early Blight. More a Fungus. Problem is I am probably too late to spray since I am harvesting. Something I needed to jump on early before the fruit set.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 10, 2008)

Here's some mid season updates. 
Blackberries

Cucumbers (the picklin' kind)

Maters


----------



## webdog51 (Jul 31, 2008)

Here some of my German Giants Tomatoes.


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 3, 2008)

Gardens look great everyone! 

I read where it's time to start planting the mid-summer tomato plants for an early fall harvest. May depend on the region, I'm in the southeast. 

Looks like I've been fighting the spider mites as with most others. What a pain those boogers are!!


----------



## rsands (Feb 23, 2009)

And I can't wait! Was clearin out my camera today & found this on it from last year. Think the one on the right's a better boy, but more awesome is the one of the left, a Black Prim. From Russia, so they like a cooler climate and grow well in Ohio. Typically they're a little spicy, but my plants last year were very sweet. Like em better even than beefsteaks, and they're great producers. Yep, looking forward to summer!


----------



## superdave (May 15, 2009)

I've got lots of blossoms already.  What is the secret to getting them to set?


----------



## fire it up (May 15, 2009)

If you don't have many bees around you can pollinate by hand using something like a small paintbrush, you know the tiny tipped ones, and brush all the flowers spreading the pollen.
You can also take an electric toothbrush and touch it to the side of a plant.  The vibrations will act similar to a bees vibration which shake the plant and help to send out pollen.  You could also gently shake them by hand.


----------



## tender loins (Sep 4, 2009)

You don't list a location so I can't tell where you are or your climate or temps.

Blossoms often don't set if temps are over 90 or below 50-55. High humidity hinders pollination too.

If you aren't in those temps, you can increase your chances by shaking the cage or plant to get the pollen to move. Tomatoes are generally self-pollinating, but they can get cross pollinated by bees, insects, wind, etc, especially varieties that are "potato-leaf" types.


----------



## tender loins (Sep 4, 2009)

I got my plants in late this year but here are some pics of recently picked tomatoes, all use a 9" plate to make size comparison easy. I am also an amateur breeder and will post a few of my own creations too.

4 different cherries (Black Cherry, Cherry Roma, Snow White, my own Cherokee Green Grape)









Kosovo:


----------



## tender loins (Sep 4, 2009)

One of my projects, Cherokee Bi-Color:








Another project, Cherokee Green Grape:


----------



## fire it up (Sep 4, 2009)

All of my maters I would shake the plants or lightly flick the blosomed areas to make sure they got pollinated, growing different flowers close to your garden will also help by attracting bees and other insects.


----------



## tender loins (Sep 4, 2009)

More projects: KB Heart, potato leaf, RED:







KB Heart, regular leaf, PINK:







KB Heart, regular leaf, PINK, completely different plant & shape:


----------



## tender loins (Sep 4, 2009)

I bought a pollinating wand a few years ago... Brandywine is a pretty fickle tomato, the blossom shape often prohibits complete pollination, but using the wand, I had clusters setting 4 to 5 big fruits!

I still have the wand, just haven't used it much since then, of course I haven't grown Brandywine since then either! It's like a vibrator attached to a thin, long, hard plastic rod about 10-12" long. It works great when hand-pollinating AG pumpkins too.


----------



## tender loins (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll post more pics of my own but be sure to see the Buffalo-Niagara Tomato TasteFest thread here in THIS forum, and the results in a tomato forum I belong to, Tomatoville, here:

http://www.tomatoville.com/showthread.php?t=12314


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 7, 2009)

Most of our Tomatoes & Peppers got stolen by a neighbor this year,  a couple of our other neighbors saw them but didn't tell us until recently...  

Here are some that we did get, I should have started taking pics earlier but never thought about it...


Green Zebra


Mr Stripey


Lemon Boy


Orange Jubilie


Brandywine


Pink Brandywine


Supposed to be Mortgage Lifter


Yellow Pear Cherry


Red Pear Cherry


Roma Cherry (Was Supposed to Be Roma)


Pimento Pepper (1 of 2)

We also grew Black Krim but never took pics of them, BetterBoy & Beefsteak, All Stolen Never Got a Tomato

On Peppers we Grew Hot Hungarian (was leaving to get Red and All Stolen), Jalapeno, California Wonder, & Pimento (1 Plant & it only had 2 Peppers)


----------



## flash (Sep 7, 2009)

All ya gotta do.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2009)

I never had much trouble growing 'maters, but they get hard to pick sometimes. That's why I like to plant them next to the porch.



Hint: The wife is 5'9" tall:







Bearcarver


----------



## flash (Jun 23, 2010)

http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc247/Rockyhammock/Maters2010.jpg[/img]



The Super Beefsteaks are rolling in. More than cover a hamburger bun. Plenty of BLTs, burgers and tomato pies in the future.


----------



## smoke farmer (Jul 5, 2010)

My Grandson planted some tomatoes in my garden this year Here is his first picking,he was real happy with his Better Boy's...


----------



## alelover (Sep 3, 2010)

Here are my San Marzanos and Romas.


----------

